# Decomposed granite under grass



## Niqjones (May 17, 2021)

Would it cause an issue if I have 2 inches of decomposed granite and then 2 inches of top soil before I seed this fall?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

2in of rock? The grass with grow until the roots get to that rock. The rocks cant hold nutrients and get really hot. The will fry the roots.


----------



## Niqjones (May 17, 2021)

I thoutmaybe with it not compacted I'd be okay, but wasn't sure. You're points make sense. Thanks for the reply!


----------

